# Seattle Weather in May



## dmorris56 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I haven,t been on in awhile but I'm back now. Well we're down to 5 wks. and 2 days before we get on the EB from Chicago to Seattle. I'm hoping that someone out there can give me an idea as to how the weather usually is in the early part of May in Seattle. We will only be there for about 24 hours. We hope to be able to get out and see some of the sights.

I know this year is anybodys guess but hoping the weather will have straightened out by then. So if you can tell me what it is usually like in May I'll go with that.

Thank You

Dale


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2010)

dmorris56 said:


> Hi Everyone,I haven,t been on in awhile but I'm back now. Well we're down to 5 wks. and 2 days before we get on the EB from Chicago to Seattle. I'm hoping that someone out there can give me an idea as to how the weather usually is in the early part of May in Seattle. We will only be there for about 24 hours. We hope to be able to get out and see some of the sights.
> 
> I know this year is anybodys guess but hoping the weather will have straightened out by then. So if you can tell me what it is usually like in May I'll go with that.
> 
> ...


I googled the Seattle Weather for May, it shows an average range of 40sLow to 60s high with less than 1 inch of rain during the first couple of weeks! Of course with the weird weather changes occuring everywhere (Sarah Palin can explain that to us!  )this may or may not be what youll see but it's probably close! Ive been in Seattle when the weather was beautiful (last August) and lots of times when it was terrible (mostly in the winter!)Hope this helps, Im sure natives of the area have more current info and you can googgle it anytime as your trip gets closer! When the weather is good Seattle (and Vancouver,BC as well as Portland,Oregon)is one of the jewels of North America!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 31, 2010)

I can tell you that the Pacific Northwest has had no winter this year to speak of. Last year Spokane set a record for most snowfall ever and came close the year before; this year they are close to setting a record for the least amount of snowfall. And it has been very mild in the Seattle area too. That being said, it can still be cold and nasty in May in Seattle. Be prepared for about any type of weather, even within the 24 hours you're going to be there!!


----------

